# Boiling Driftwood: A Comical Experience



## howmany (Jul 1, 2009)

After realizing that there was no possible way to boil these huge pieces of driftwood over the stove, me and my bro put our brains together, and came up with this. A 16 gallon tub. It worked really really good, and the water was boiling more then it would of on the stove. We just kept adding sticks, and it stayed at a good boil for hours. It was a huge success. Anyway, I thought I would post some pictures, and give you all some laughs  This is Dedication...


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

:lol: That is some dedication to wood boiling.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes, sir. Some of these Texans are right slow to catch on. A quarter's worth of bleach and an overnight soak would have given you a lot more fun time.

Smile--- No offense meant. I have a friend that does it that way all the time!


----------



## howmany (Jul 1, 2009)

I dont think bleach would of done the same job, and I wouldnt want to worry about getting all the bleach out of the wood. This wood was really dirty. Either way, I'm 16, what else should i spend my weekend doing?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*PfunMo*
I'll go even one better than you... just add to your fish tank... no boiling, no bleach, no problems. 
:lol:

*howmany*
bleach is actually perfectly safe and cannot soak into wood or anything like that... prime will take care of all if you are paranoid. I use bleach on a number of things for cichlids and reef tank alike. If it's safe for sps corals, it's safe for anything freshwater! :wink:


----------



## howmany (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the tips, now I know for next time. But this wood was way to dirty to put into my tank without doing something to it it... Unless ofcourse You enjoy brown water...lol  I will surely remember bleaching method next time... All is appreciated.


----------



## ltvills (Mar 7, 2011)

looked fun! :thumb:


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

howmany said:


>


I'm envious that you can be standing outside in a pair of flip flops!
Thanks for posting


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

^ It's Texas, it's been like 70-80* here for the last 2 weeks already. Perfect weather now, I'm dreading the soon to be 100s.

Does bleaching driftwood remove the tannins?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

RRasco said:


> Does bleaching driftwood remove the tannins?


Not in my experience, no...

To clean rocks or driftwood, I might pressure wash with a weak pressure washer (electric, etc. ) or just thoroughly with the hose. To remove tannins, soaking is the only way that I know of.


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

I have to wait 3 more months until I get to wear flip flops


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Cleaning and soaking are different than removing tannins, for sure. The first is quick and easy. Removing tannins can be a real drag. I know of no reliable way to remove tannins quickly as it takes months of soaking for water to penetrate some large wood. Boiling may help to get it out of the surface but it will not get it out of the wood down a few inches. I find the best way to avoid the trauma of tannins is to select the wood more carefully so that you get truly dry wood rather than spending months to wait it out.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

I normally use Malaysian driftwood which always leeches. Heck, I have a huge piece in my 110 that has been there for over a year and it still leeches.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I use a pressure washer to clean the surface....then either boil or toss it in the tank.


----------



## juststayinthecave (Dec 23, 2010)

howmany said:


> I dont think bleach would of done the same job, and I wouldnt want to worry about getting all the bleach out of the wood. This wood was really dirty. Either way, I'm 16, what else should i spend my weekend doing?


I wondered where the beer was.


----------



## howmany (Jul 1, 2009)

Ha :lol: Dont let the picture fool you...The beer was in my bros hand who was helping me...lol I find the taste of alcohol disgusting, not too mention that I'm too young to drink it... So I stick with Sprite 8)


----------

